# R58 PID display problem



## GraemeBlance (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi all,

I've got a problem with my R58 PID and need it to switch my machine back to drawing water from the internal tank after a service.

Have had the machine for 4yrs now and it's the first time I've ever plugger the controller in ... as you'll see from the photo below, the unit is getting power but the display never gets past this startup state. I've checked that the cable is plugged in at both ends and no pins are bent or broken.

Any ideas ?

Graeme


----------



## GraemeBlance (Apr 11, 2021)

Link didn't work, I posted an image on Insta:


__
http://instagr.am/p/CNgeMkSllFy/


----------



## axpetts (Jul 16, 2018)

This often happens if you plug the PID display in whilst the machine is powered on. Try switching the machine off, connecting the PID then powering on.


----------



## GraemeBlance (Apr 11, 2021)

Thanks but it's not that ... have tried every combination multiple times. Even switching it on left handed while pretending to look out of the window & standing on one leg didn't do it

i did get a frozen Rev5.5 message one of the times, a fleeting feeling of progress that passed too quickly


----------



## GraemeBlance (Apr 11, 2021)

After randomly switching the machine off and on again over several days, the PID booted up correctly 1 time and I was able to switch the water input from mains to tank :0)

It hasn't worked again since, but that doesn't matter as the machine is working and fine coffee is flowing again


----------

